# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Бухгалтерия предприятия, с 8.2 на 8.3

## Sally

Есть база Бухгалтерия предприятия на поддержке, конфиг. 2.0.64.41. Два дня пытаюсь обновить до 3.0.42.54 - никак! То, что обновление именно для нее, она видит, обновление запускается, но при объединении вылезают ошибки. Если без галки "разрешить удалять...", то ошибок штук 100 - дублируются идентификаторы. Если с галкой, ошибки типа "объект не найден".
Что делать - не знаю. Пожалуйста, помогите!!!

----------


## Семен2014

> но при объединении вылезают ошибки.


Что за ошибки? скрины в студию... На слух могу предложить только тестирование и исправление перед обновлением сделать. Соответственно с резервной копией перед этим. А так скрины...скрины...

---------- Post added at 16:07 ---------- Previous post was at 16:04 ----------

А кстати и ещё вопрос какая у вас платформа? Если 8.3.6.2332 то суду всё ясно)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Есть база Бухгалтерия предприятия на поддержке, конфиг. 2.0.64.41. Два дня пытаюсь обновить до 3.0.42.54 - никак! То, что обновление именно для нее, она видит, обновление запускается, но при объединении вылезают ошибки. Если без галки "разрешить удалять...", то ошибок штук 100 - дублируются идентификаторы. Если с галкой, ошибки типа "объект не найден".
> Что делать - не знаю. Пожалуйста, помогите!!!


 Если конфигурация на поддержке, неясно, почему при обновлении происходит объединение?

----------


## Семен2014

> Если конфигурация на поддержке, неясно, почему при обновлении происходит объединение?


кстати да.

----------


## Sally

Пробовала под 8.3.6.2041, 8.3.6.2332, 8.3.6.2363 - результат одинаковый.
Сначала идет "обновление конфигурации поставщика", затем появляется типичная таблица сравнения и объединения. 

11.jpg

Если галочка "разрешать удалять объекты" стоит, то до окончания процесс не доходит.

12.jpg

Если не стоит, то обновление проходит, конфигурация сохраняется, но при обновлении базы данных вылезает мешок ошибок .

14.jpg

----------


## Семен2014

Для начала конфигурация у Вас не на замке, что видно по третьему скрину. Сравнивайте с типовой, смотрите что изменено и от этого уже думайте...

----------


## Sally

Конфигурация абсолютно точно типовая, без доработок. А то, что не на замке - в свое время надо было "перепрыгнуть" пару релизов, для того и снято ( если совсем точно, то "прыгали" с 2.0.47.5 до 2.0.64.3 - это могло повлиять? ). Но после поставлено на поддержку с возможностью изменений. Последнее обновление 64.21 встало без проблем.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Конфигурация абсолютно точно типовая, без доработок. А то, что не на замке - в свое время надо было "перепрыгнуть" пару релизов, для того и снято ( если совсем точно, то "прыгали" с 2.0.47.5 до 2.0.64.3 - это могло повлиять? ). Но после поставлено на поддержку с возможностью изменений. Последнее обновление 64.21 встало без проблем.


Странно, что для обновления потребовалось снять с поддержки, еще более странно что после обновления поставлено на поддержку с возможностью изменения, а не на полную поддержку. И после всего этого утверждать, что конфигурация типовая...
Какой дистрибутив вы используете при переходе на 3.0?

----------


## Sally

> Странно, что для обновления потребовалось снять с поддержки


Увы, я не умею ставить обновление путем объединения конфигураций, не снимая с поддержки. Если подскажите как, буду благодарна.




> И после всего этого утверждать, что конфигурация типовая


Утверждаю, сравнив с типовой конфигурацией 2.0.64.21 поставщика. Отличие в теоритической возможности внесения изменений.




> Какой дистрибутив вы используете при переходе на 3.0?


3.0.42.54 Его ставлю через Поддержка-> Обновить конфигурацию.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Увы, я не умею ставить обновление путем объединения конфигураций, не снимая с поддержки. Если подскажите как, буду благодарна.
> 
> 
> Утверждаю, сравнив с типовой конфигурацией 2.0.64.21 поставщика. Отличие в теоритической возможности внесения изменений.
> 
> 
> 3.0.42.54 Его ставлю через Поддержка-> Обновить конфигурацию.


Зачем типовую Конфигурацию обновлять через объединение? Обновляйте обычно -"Поддержка"-"Обновление". При обновлении через несколько релизов нужно брать не файл обновления, а файл конфигурации. (cf, а не CFU)

Если вы хотите оставить конфигурацию на поддержке, почему ее не вернули полностью?
См. http://www.modber.ru/catalog/item2221.html

Дистрибутив 3.0.42.54 или Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с редакции 2.0?
Перед обновлением провели тестирование и исправление ИБ?

----------

Sally (07.11.2015)

----------


## Sally

Дистрибутив 3.0.42.54. В нем cf и 3 штуки cfu. 

[quote]При обновлении через несколько релизов нужно брать не файл обновления, а файл конфигурации. (cf, а не CFU)[/
quote]
Спасибо! Почему-то мне это в голову не пришло. 7.7 аукается, наверное.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Дистрибутив 3.0.42.54. В нем cf и 3 штуки cfu.


нужен  что-то типа BP83_3.0.42.54_updstp_20.cfu

----------


## Sally

Есть 1cv8_20.cfu. Оно?
Кстати, базу тестировала. Все хорошо с ней.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Есть 1cv8_20.cfu. Оно?
> Кстати, базу тестировала. Все хорошо с ней.


Полагаю, следует пробовать

----------


## Sally

*alexandr_ll*, спасибо!
Вот оно счастье - обновилось! А всего и надо было поставить на полную поддержку, даже неловко)

----------

